# Uses for old Horse bits



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello all,

My Mother in Law volunteers at Sunnyside Equestrian Center in New Jersey, for a program called SPUR (Special People United to Ride), http://www.spuronline.org/index.htm.

They have a whole bunch of old Horse bits (the metal piece that goes into the horses' mouth), and was wondering if i could think of a project with my woodworking, and we could sell them at fundraisers to raise money for SPUR.

I'm thinking some kind of Hook to hang things on maybe? My MIL also had a good idea for mounting them flat with some kind of backing so people could put pictures in the circle part of the brace.

So i figured, with the 1000's of creative minds on here, what ideas do some of you have that we could put these to good use, not to mention, raise money for disabled people to enjoy horse riding.

Thanks so much for looking and any input; the money we could raise from these will go to a wonderful cause!

~Ev


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I looked at this earlier today and am still drawing a blank other than these two suggestions. Could you use them as the handles on a tack box or as tray handles?

What are the bits made of?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

They could be modified to work as handcuffs…


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Same question as Mark re: material. They look like brass. If so, they could be polished in the final product. Also, could you offer approximate dimensions? They look to be about 2-1/2" in diameter.

Can they be separated without too much trouble? That might open up other possibilities.

Could they be separated and made into belt buckles, with the leather from retired tack gear?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's been a million years since I used one, but that snaffle bit looks like it has a lot of life left in it.
Maybe Gfadvm will chime in here.

Put them on eBay as is, some single and some multiples.


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

I would make them handles on a steamer trunk after some polishing.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

My wife reminded me that, on a recent trip to Arkansas, we saw some of these bits used as toilet paper holders. I like the steamer trunk handle idea as well.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've seen those toilet paper holders but they are made from curb (not snaffle) bits. I rcked my brain but can't come up with a good plan for these.

They are in very useful shape but are vey inexpensive when new.

I'll keep thinking but don't hold your breath.


----------

